# A 'water drop' attempt....... like you've never seen before!



## 480sparky (Jun 8, 2012)

Several weeks ago, my cats decided the water that comes from the tub faucet is the *only* water in the house worth drinking.  As I took a relaxing bath this morning after doing my yard work, I looked up and saw a perfect 'water drop' shot!

So tonight, I set my monolights up in my bathroom, settled down into the tub with my D7000, and turned on the water for Mittens.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 8, 2012)

That's cool!  My cats will do the same thing sometimes but I've never tried to get a shot of it.  Very nice.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 8, 2012)

SCraig said:


> That's cool!  My cats will do the same thing sometimes but I've never tried to get a shot of it.  Very nice.



Those little pink hunks of 40-grit sandpaper move pretty quick, so take a lot.  I took 145, and this was the best.


----------



## jaxx419 (Jun 10, 2012)

lol my Hatteras does the same thing! Cats are nuts!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 10, 2012)

jaxx419 said:


> lol my Hatteras does the same thing! Cats are nuts!



Dogs have _owners_.  Cats have *staff*.


----------



## ahtchristina (Jun 10, 2012)

I love this picture...both as someone who's taken a million water drop shots and still not got it right, but also as a cat fanatic!!!  The look in your cat's eyes is wonderful..."Fine. Photograph me if you must, but I won't autograph it for you!"


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Jun 10, 2012)

Absolute gem. Cats rule!


----------



## Mathy (Jun 18, 2012)

What a great photo, love it


----------



## imagesliveon (Jun 18, 2012)

145 images! I do the same thing! I shot about 200 this weekend and only kept about 10!! Is this normal??

Regards


----------



## yerlem (Jun 18, 2012)

Great picture! Cats are so weird..


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 18, 2012)

imagesliveon said:


> 145 images! I do the same thing! I shot about 200 this weekend and only kept about 10!! Is this normal??
> 
> Regards



There's days I'll shoot 1000 frames and consider 10-15 as keepers.


----------



## Davidm310 (Jun 19, 2012)

WOW! Nice capture of the sand paper tongue!


----------

